

How Ted Koppel and ABC TV tried to steal my life work - grecy
http://natethayer.wordpress.com/2013/12/08/how-ted-koppel-and-abc-tv-tried-to-steal-my-life-work/

======
mathattack
Looks like he's got 2 new additions at the top of his blog.
[http://natethayer.wordpress.com/](http://natethayer.wordpress.com/)

I know nothing about the specifics of this case, but I have seen many cases of
corporations saying, "We're big, they're small. If they sue us, they'll run
out of money first."

------
givehimagun
There's no story or punchline. What do I do with this?

------
waqasx
whoa dude. this is highway robbery.

